
Curvature of a Bézier curve (2018) - TheRealPomax
https://pomax.github.io/bezierinfo#curvature
======
TheRealPomax
This section had been sitting unfinished for about half a year, and with
Raph's post on smoothness it seemed as good a time as any (well, no, a better
time than any) to just finish it up, and get it online. It's only been missing
for about six years, so... finally got that problem fixed.

